# Test U/mast or primo TRT dose before holiday



## Johnmatrixcommando (Dec 1, 2021)

I’m going away on the 31st of October for 1 month to Thailand. I have just finished as of today a 12 week blast of Test/primo/mast. I would like to cruise on Test U/Primo or Test U/Mast for the first time. But with a little more kick than a standard TRT dose because I plan to hit the gyms while I’m on holiday and look my best. I’m unsure the amount to take and when to start taking it. Can anyone advice what I should do from today onward in terms of doses and frequency. And what is best to take with it…..primo or mast. I would like to reduce estrogenic effects of the Test. The main aim is to keep as much size from this blast as possible.


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Plenty gear for sale when you get there. Where you heading? I'm out mid November and plan to grab a little there


----------

